# GT-R Proto



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

2007 GT-R Proto

NPM Update: 
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/october05/


----------



## JamesonGST (Nov 20, 2003)

Can't wait to see the interior and engine pictures


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Just doesn't look as aggressive as the R34. That's my favorite body style followed closely by the R32.


----------



## LivedOnce (Oct 15, 2005)

is it going to be RHD tho?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

LivedOnce said:


> is it going to be RHD tho?


not in the US, over in japan, yes


----------



## drifterXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im hoping the look will grown on me like other new designs  

always loved the skyline....specially the R34 was one of a kind vehicle to me


----------



## evopanop (Oct 17, 2005)

Personally, I LOVE how it looks. :thumbup: The final production model will undoubtedly have minor changes... but overall, I love the look. Just another reason for me to stick with Nissan.


----------



## LivedOnce (Oct 15, 2005)

i love this car but i really think they should make all of them RHD world wide i think that its part of the cars whole image but whateva


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

LivedOnce said:


> i love this car but i really think they should make all of them RHD world wide i think that its part of the cars whole image but whateva


they would never make a USDM car RHD due to visibility issues when driving.


----------



## LivedOnce (Oct 15, 2005)

that sucks


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I don't like the front end or the roof.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

I think this car is falling in a bad direction. The r30-34 have such a cool skyline look about them but these cars. . .these cars. . .*sigh*, i dunno anymore. I dont think the skylines will be the same anymore and it brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

It's like the new 350z. When they first came out I remember hearing everyone saying how ugly they look. But in time the car looks just grew on you.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

guys, remember this is only a prototype, so the design will change slightly, so it will look different in final production.


----------

